# Man breaks dog out of pound



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, he isn't the best guy in the world, and he did wrong,
but the ending for the dog breaks my heart:

Man arrested for springing dog out of pound | Aarff.com - Celebrating Senior Pets


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats really sad


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I would like to know what the dog did to end up getting put down. There is alot not said and I wonder if the dog had a history of aggression.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

What..The...? He drives his _tractor_ there and sets his dog free?? Instead of paying the fine, which would have been responsible, all he did was get his dog killed. Idiot.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSDolch said:


> I would like to know what the dog did to end up getting put down. There is alot not said and I wonder if the dog had a history of aggression.


It may have been just because he reached the end of the holding period.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What happened the video stopped at 00:45 and I could not get the rest of the story? I know the dog had to be put down by the previous posts but I could not get the rest of the story.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> What happened the video stopped at 00:45 and I could not get the rest of the story? I know the dog had to be put down by the previous posts but I could not get the rest of the story.


His dog was picked up for running around unleashed, so he rode his *lawn mower* to the pound and set the dog free with wire cutters. So, after threatening to kill the Police Officers if they took the dog, they found both of them. He went to jail and spent several nights there with felony charges...During which time they euthanized his dog.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for that Melina. He should have just paid the stupid fine if he wanted his dog back so bad a lot good he did for his dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

not everyone has the money on hand. 

he probably drove his lawn mower because he either did not have a car or he no longer has a license. 

It sounds like a pretty nasty thing for someone to do to someone, euth a dog when they know the owner wants him. One would think they would try to work with him. 

The old guy has been in trouble before. That does not mean he did not care about his dog.

All of you people who think a hundred dollar fine is easy to come up with are not living on a fixed income, like social security. 

I am more furious with the pound/courts than the owner. Poor guy. He sounds like he has a few screws loose to threaten cops, but I hear people on this forum talking about how they will shoot people or dogs all the time if they do this or that.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That old guy meant no harm,lol I think it's ludicrous the pound euthed his dog while he was behind bars though pretty sad stuff


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with selzer, not everyone has that money. The guy just wanted to save his dog.

My old manager told me a story that he had a dog that was as escape artist. The dog got out one day and animal control picked it up. My manager did not have enough money to get the dog out of the pound, but he was being paid on friday of that week and he could pay the fines then. But they wouldn't hold the dog until friday, they were going to euthanize it if he couldn't pick it up before then and they wouldn't negotiate. So he lost his dog.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with selzer, just from the video it looks like he probably has no money. Why on earth did they put the dog down? Almost sounds like they did it for spite but can not be sure.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

vat said:


> I agree with selzer, just from the video it looks like he probably has no money. Why on earth did they put the dog down? Almost sounds like they did it for spite but can not be sure.


 That sounds like exactly the reason. Sad to say, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow. That's terrible. If he's driving on a lawn mower, he probably doesn't have a car and probably not the money to get the dog out. That shelter is sick to kill a dog that was OBVIOUSLY wanted by it's master.  . There are people who like dogs, and people who don't. I'm sure shelters all over the country have employees from each category...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My dad broke into an animal control pound and freed his pitbull back in the 70s.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Selzer & Zoeysmom. Can't help wondering if they didn't simply euthanize the dog for revenge.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds plausible to me that revenge was involved.
Although I can't/won't condone the old boys actions, the end result of this sad story is indefensible.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> It may have been just because he reached the end of the holding period.



This wasnt the first time the dog had been to the pound and it also said that the neighbors had called on the dog.

Not alot of information either way. Dog could very well have been aggressive and reached its limits that way.



> The city had apparently received numerous complaints about the poodle, who’d been to the pound before.


If where he lives has a so many strikes law, he dog might have used them all up. He might of had to break out the dog, not cause of money, but because it was gonna be put down anyways.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

> On a separate occasion, an elderly person fell and injured herself trying to get Buddy Rough & Tough off her porch one night.
> After that, a resident caught the dog and brought him to the police station.


They couldn't just close the door and wait for the dog to leave? It was a little while miniature poodle.
It amazes me that people would call to report things like this.
I injure myself all the time, it never occurs to me to make a police report about it... maybe I should, it would be sort of like a journal.



> Fry spent sometime in jail before he was bailed by a local resident. After his rescue, Fry said he believed Buddy Tough was flying with the angels in Heaven and he hoped to reunite with it later.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Part of me says that if they would call on a pit bull or GSD, then they should call on a miniature poodle or yorkie. I mean, if you just shut your door and waited for the little dog to go away, and then saw it as road kill the next morning, would that be good?

My guess is you have a crochety old man who lives in a dirty little hovel in the neighborhood. He has three dogs, and does not bother to follow leash laws. He has a crochety grumpy nasty way of talking, using threats etc. My guess is the neighbors complain about him every chance they can.

My guess is the cops have very little tolerance for him as they have him pegged as a loser or troublemaker.

My guess is that the shelter is also not very happy with him, particularly because the dogs have been there before, and also because he was probably pretty gruff and nasty with them. 

All the big neighbors and cops and shelter workers took out their anger/frustration/irritation/dislike of the old man on his little dog. I sure hope they all feel proud of themselves.

It will not make the man any less crochety. 

RIP little dog. Too bad the people in your life sucked so bad.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

I feel sorry for the dog. It was not the dog's fault that his world was run by a person who made bad choices but obviously loved that dog. 

Not to sound bad, but I wonder if the owner will have a better defense based on the destruction of evidence when the dog was put down.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I do agree that regardless of they why, he dog is no the one at fault at all.

How would this be destruction of evidence though? You don't need the dog to prove he broke in. ?


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> How would this be destruction of evidence though? You don't need the dog to prove he broke in. ?


I good lawyer (intentional oxymoron) could say that the dog is necessary to prove intent in the case.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I dunno, I mean anything is possible. But they have proof the dog was his, the dog was there, dog had been there before, fingerprints, cutters, caught with dog after dog got taken to pound...

Would have to be one slick lawyer lol


----------

